
IBM brings proprietary supercomputing technology Watson to fight cancer in India - ronzensci
http://www.thehindu.com/business/manipal-hospitals-fights-cancer-using-ibms-watson/article7941942.ece
======
ronzensci
The NCI in the US has funded projects like TCGA [https://gdc-
portal.nci.nih.gov/](https://gdc-portal.nci.nih.gov/) \- which has open-
sourced both the platform, the APIs & the genomics data.

Shouldn't life saving technology be kept open-source?

